# My Home Gym Coming Together



## conan (Jan 3, 2014)

For now it's not good enough to supplement going into the gym, but on those days that I don't feel like dealing with the crowds I'm able to get a decent workout in.  I think a set of Ironmaster adjustable dumbbells and a leg press machine will get me most of the way there.  At that point I can get rid of my gym membership.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 3, 2014)

ironmasters would be sweet! there is a huge thread over on another bodybuilding (hint hint) web site about people who have made their own equipment, and some of those guys are pretty handy even making their own leg presses etc....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like a great set up.  Like the punching bag too.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

Man o man would I love to have my own home gym. Especially during the month of January! All the new year's resolution people who crowd the HELL outta the gym. But I guess good for them, at least they should some kind of effort? ????? Oh yea sweet setup bud.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't have room at my place for a home gym, but being an ironworker, I've made some pretty cool stuff. 

I've made some prowlers and drag sleds and things like that for some friends and myself.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cool bud, the beginnings of something BIG.

Do you have any sort of mats down to protect the floor?
I hear horse stall mats work very well in this application.


----------



## SwooseGoose (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice set up. Wish that I also had room for a home gym. Like Stevethedream my gym is ridiculously busy right now.  Great set up.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks good man. I'm jealous.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice! Coming along nicely. I dont have a garage let alone any room for a squat rack. What I would do for a power rack from EliteFts.


----------



## conan (Jan 3, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Very cool bud, the beginnings of something BIG.
> 
> Do you have any sort of mats down to protect the floor?
> I hear horse stall mats work very well in this application.



No mats yet.  I have heard the same thing about the stall mat's as well.  For now I go 80s breaker style and put broken down cardboard boxes under the weights when doing deadlifts.


----------



## conan (Jan 3, 2014)

J20 said:


> ironmasters would be sweet! there is a huge thread over on another bodybuilding (hint hint) web site about people who have made their own equipment, and some of those guys are pretty handy even making their own leg presses etc....



Ah I know the board well.  That is actually where I got the idea to make the calf block that's sitting off in the right hand corner of the pic.  Unfortunately, I don't think I'm quite as handy as some of the guys who make the bigger stuff.  I fear it would collapse mid set


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 3, 2014)

....I spend more time in my home gym than with mrsMatrix.  (Will change this year, right jenn?)


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 4, 2014)

Check out yukonfitness.com I have a few pieces from them they are somewhat more affordable and have quality products. Having the home gym is the greatest freedom for sure. 

good luck


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 4, 2014)

conan said:


> Ah I know the board well.  That is actually where I got the idea to make the calf block that's sitting off in the right hand corner of the pic.  Unfortunately, I don't think I'm quite as handy as some of the guys who make the bigger stuff.  I fear it would collapse mid set



Theres nothing wrong with that calf block youve got.  Its just right.

As far as mats go.  Find a wrecker/salvage yard.  They will have some old sling straps for their wreckers.  Solid rubber strap with steel reinforcements.  Or cut the tread off the flat side of an old tire. youll save your concrete.  Trust me.


----------



## RISE (Jan 4, 2014)

I used to have one of those Powertec systems in my parents garage in hs.  It's a leverage system but I had some free weight dumbells and curl bar.  Had some of my best workouts on that machine.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice set up.  I have compiled pieces to make my own home gym over a handful of years, only thing im missing is a leg press.  But my gym comes in handy during this time of year, whrn everybody and their brother joined the gym i go to. I wait it out never missing a beat (workout) until mid february....


----------



## conan (Jan 4, 2014)

Agreed!  I plan to be putting it through the paces for the next few months.  The crowds this time of year are a bitch!


----------



## DJ21 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice lil set up u got.

I need a squat rack myself..


----------



## chino (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd do terrible things for my own squat rack... Very jealous


----------



## j2048b (Jan 6, 2014)

chino said:


> I'd do terrible things for my own squat rack... Very jealous



Build one! Either 4x4 posts or something bigger, drill the holes for steel rods and ur all set, ive seen so many people go out and dump money on something just because of a name on it, when u can simply build a squat rack and add what ever u want to fit ur own needs!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Looks like a great set up.  Like the punching bag too.



Hell yes, nice to have a banana bag at the house! You a fighter, Conan?


----------



## conan (Jan 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Hell yes, nice to have a banana bag at the house! You a fighter, Conan?



I used to be, many many years ago.  Now I just practice on the bag to keep my chops up and get my aggression out.  Of course there is no supplement to actually getting in the ring and sparring / fighting to keep your skills intact, but until I get the time to actually train again this will have to do.


----------



## chino (Jan 7, 2014)

J20 said:


> Build one! Either 4x4 posts or something bigger, drill the holes for steel rods and ur all set, ive seen so many people go out and dump money on something just because of a name on it, when u can simply build a squat rack and add what ever u want to fit ur own needs!



Space is more of an issue for me J20, the joys of being a student. Having my own space to workout, perhaps in a garage or preferably a basement, is something I look forward to in the future


----------



## monolith (Jan 7, 2014)

Perfect. A power rack, some weights and a bench is really all you need for the basics when you don't feel like going to the gym.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 7, 2014)

E=chino;151073]Space is more of an issue for me J20, the joys of being a student. Having my own space to workout, perhaps in a garage or preferably a basement, is something I look forward to in the future [/QUOTE]

Same here but im not a student,  I just have a wife who will not let me convert our basement rec room nor the garage into a training facility. Eventually when I purchase a bigger house hopefully I'll be able to finally have my own gym. Growing up my dad had a very nice set-up in our basement. He pretty much had everything you would ever need. Unfortunately he sold all the equipment b4 I decided to start weight training about 11 yrs ago. I gotta say though, there must b nothing at all like it to b able to workout at the comforts of ur home.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks good man.  I just hope the sissy pad on the bar isn't for when you're doing squats brother.  If so,  discard immediately lol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Looks good man.  I just hope the sissy pad on the bar isn't for when you're doing squats brother.  If so,  discard immediately lol.



That's funny right there!!

If your like me you'll always be looking for more plates on craigslist. Lol


----------



## chino (Jan 8, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Looks good man.  I just hope the sissy pad on the bar isn't for when you're doing squats brother.  If so,  discard immediately lol.



I was just thinking the same thing :32 (13):


----------



## conan (Jan 9, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Looks good man.  I just hope the sissy pad on the bar isn't for when you're doing squats brother.  If so,  discard immediately lol.



Sissy pad is for my wife, but based on what she's repin for 12 I'm going to say its OK


----------



## conan (Jan 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's funny right there!!
> 
> If your like me you'll always be looking for more plates on craigslist. Lol



Yup!  All that lifting equipment is straight craigslist certified.


----------

